# What's your nickname for Pokemon X/Y?



## Touko (Oct 12, 2013)

Well since at the start of the game, you have a nickname 
What's your nickname you chose/made?

Mine is Princess, now I giggle like mad when Calem said "Heading to Glittering Cave, Princess?"


----------



## Farobi (Oct 12, 2013)

Mine is Munoz, my surname


----------



## insaneluzer (Oct 12, 2013)

Mine is Mistress M. xD


----------



## Jarrad (Oct 12, 2013)

My name on it is Jarrad and my nickname is Jad (It's the nickname people call me irl, so...)


----------



## XTheLancerX (Oct 12, 2013)

I just have them call me my IRL name, Landon.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Oct 12, 2013)

My nickname is Lovie c: which is my IRL NN anyways xD


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 12, 2013)

I just had them call me Chie, which is the same actual name I used because I couldnt think of a decent nickname.
Kinda funny when at one point one of them (cant remember who) said something along the lines of "Hey, are you coming Chie, I mean Chie?"


----------



## easpa (Oct 12, 2013)

Pachi. I was going to set that as my character's name, but decided to use my real name once I found out you were able to pick a nickname too.


----------



## Jake (Oct 12, 2013)

Diva B


----------



## Cloud Arcanine (Oct 12, 2013)

Meg-Hero :/


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 12, 2013)

H-God


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 12, 2013)

Big R

I didn't make my own, I let them pick for me.


----------



## th8827 (Oct 12, 2013)

My character's name is Raven, so... Mistress R. Makes her sound important and intimidating.


----------



## laceydearie (Oct 12, 2013)

Lady R  My character's name is Rachael.


----------



## Gingersnap (Oct 12, 2013)

Lil' G
Making that Pokemon paper


----------



## Byebi (Oct 12, 2013)

I was going to name my girl Bibi, which is my IRL nickname but I chose Nipples instead. 8') its the same name as my mayor's haha


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Oct 12, 2013)

So I'm A-kins apparently... Also chose Fenakin and her name is Chichi.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 12, 2013)

Main name is Andrew, nickname is Drew.


----------



## Feraligator (Oct 13, 2013)

My real name is Jeremy, nickname is Jez.


----------



## dollydaydream (Oct 13, 2013)

I make them call me Queen.


----------



## Dembonez19 (Oct 13, 2013)

D-Meister

Since I made my character's name Demitri, it sounded okay. I didn't feel the need to come up with my own.


----------



## Toeto (Oct 13, 2013)

Miss J


----------



## joku_muko (Oct 13, 2013)

Name: Jesse Nick: Jess


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Oct 13, 2013)

I just wrote my name, Eva. It's too short to have a nickname to it, and Lil' E is NOT the way to go. No, Shauna. Just, no.


----------



## beffa (Oct 13, 2013)

I'm getting it tomorrow, and I'm going to be called Cooper and have my nickname as probably... hm... Maybe chica. It's my nickname on ACNL *-*

Does nobody find it weird that if your name began with a D... they'd call you big D? LOL


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Oct 13, 2013)

beffa said:


> Does nobody find it weird that if your name began with a D... they'd call you big D? LOL



I don't- OH I GET IT


----------



## beffa (Oct 13, 2013)

Kippla said:


> I don't- OH I GET IT



LOL I laughed so loud when I saw that you could get the nick name Big ____ 
I may just name myself something beginning with D so they call me that


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Oct 13, 2013)

beffa said:


> LOL I laughed so loud when I saw that you could get the nick name Big ____
> I may just name myself something beginning with D so they call me that



I can imagine it now...

"Look at this, Big D!"


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Oct 13, 2013)

Lady D.

I chose to play as a girl this time for a whole new experience. Normally I play as a boy, so I wanted to see how it was with a new experience.


----------



## Bulbadragon (Oct 13, 2013)

Since they suck with nicknames I made them call me Bulbasaur, my favorite Pokemon.


----------



## Lauren (Oct 15, 2013)

Lozza  the names they gave me were terrible! Some resembled my animal crossing nicknames hah


----------



## ectoTricycle (Oct 15, 2013)

Doctor, because I love Doctor Who.


----------



## Zeiro (Oct 15, 2013)

I just put my actual name in again lol.


----------



## unravel (Oct 15, 2013)

Main name: Aubrey
Nickname: Aubrey


----------



## Farobi (Oct 15, 2013)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Main name: Aubrey
> Nickname: Aubrey



YOU HAVE NA DIAY?


----------



## keybug55 (Oct 16, 2013)

The nicknames they give you remind me a lot about Animal Crossing (I haven't touched my town in days, I hope my town is alright ;_

I made them call me Missi because Kabuki gave me a great nickname.


----------



## tigereyes86 (Oct 16, 2013)

Lauren said:


> Lozza  the names they gave me were terrible! Some resembled my animal crossing nicknames hah



Haha they reminded me of this, it made me laugh though so I picked Lady L as a sort of homage to AC!


----------



## StarryACNL (Oct 16, 2013)

Mine is a real nickname- Red Squirrel!


----------



## Volvagia (Oct 16, 2013)

L'il N


----------



## Laurina (Oct 16, 2013)

I was going to pick L-Kins, but decided to put in my nickname my friends call me: Purps.


----------



## Megan. (Oct 17, 2013)

I chose Lady M.


----------



## gnoixaim (Oct 17, 2013)

Li'l M....I didn't know we could change it, LOL.


----------



## violetneko (Oct 17, 2013)

I called myself Razz Cat, my main name Alex. It's pretty funny, though: "Hey, Razz Cat! Check this out!" XD


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Oct 17, 2013)

Junebug. I've never really had a nickname, but the ones that come closest are Junebug and Gremlin Fingers/Gremlin (I liked touching/picking up stuff as a child). And I wasn't about to go with Gremlin lol


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Oct 19, 2013)

Eu Eu... it's pronounced you-you and I someone calls me that irl


----------

